# Shop lighting questions



## Fastredthing (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi,
I am working on lighting a farm shop/equiptment storage building 40' x 60' with 12' high ceilings. Work bench will be about 24' long with general lighting covering the rest of the area. Any thoughts on lighting types and layout would be appriciated.
Does anyone know of any software I can use for this?
Thanks.
Bill


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Heated ?
With 12' ceilings I would stick with a couple rows of 8' t8 4 lamp fixtures ,rows switched separately , and some hanging about 8'or 10' over bench area on own switch.
12' isn't very high for a farm building?
Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Fastredthing (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes heated.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Sell them a couple of these too.
Put a rec about 7' off floor .
I sell these type to shops all the time .
No good for big loads but handy for power tools 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

You can try these two sights.

http://www.dial.de/DIAL/en/dialux-international-download.html
One needs to download this

http://www.visual-3d.com/tools/interior/Default.aspx?id=14783

This is on screen.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello there Bill. Like that handle, "Fastredthing!" Must be that Mustang in your garage! 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Fastredthing (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi guys,
Thanks for the info and software links. I think the cord reels are a great thought also.
Mike, I see you noticed the Mustang.
Bill


----------

